# ipod 30GB  ne pas déconnecter



## delphy-mavelle (16 Novembre 2008)

bonjour

mon ipod se bloque sur un message 
"ne pas deconnecter"
pouvez vous m'aider

merci merci


----------



## Gwen (16 Novembre 2008)

Redémarre-le en appuyant longuement sur le rond central et en maintenant la touche menu en même temps.


----------



## delphy-mavelle (16 Novembre 2008)

j'ai fait ça pendant 30 secondes
mais ça ne marche pas
une autre solution?


----------



## Gwen (16 Novembre 2008)

Attendre que la batterie se vide, mais s&#8217;il y a un souci, ça ne le réglera sûrement pas.

Si tu le rebranches, il apparaît dans itunes?


----------

